

A perpetual motion machine - jayshahtx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlx2PgESXhs#t=43

======
Joyfield
The magnets would loose their power over time which makes this "just" a large
battery. Imagine all the energy put in making this machine, that is the
"charge".

